# just joined the forum!!



## Cosmiccoffee (May 11, 2016)

Hi all we have just purchased a mobile coffee trailer which is a converted del boy van it's so funny & hope it will attract the desired attention! We have a frachino classic 2 group semi auto esspresso model number CLA2 which we were told is approximately 8years old & looks in good condition.

As we are new to this we are trying to find out what size generator we need to power this machine. I believe we need a silent inverter geny but would really appreciate some guidance as to what KW size one we need, we have a grinder in the van but that's all we are planning to run.

Please help!!

Many thanks cosmiccoffee.


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

It can't be running more than 3-4kw max at full capacity, unless you have lighting and other bits.alot of 2groups run between 2.6-3.2,factor in 1kW for grinder max,should be ample


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If you have a 'Del-Boy' van, then I would expect you will be trailing a lead to the nearest lamp-post and 'borrowing'







a bit of electricity...


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Maybe look at selling the coffee machine on & getting a duel fuel ideally or a gas powered espresso machine much better option in the mobile coffee game


----------

